# Re: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram



## weaverccny (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram*

I am looking for a diagram of a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport fuse box


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram*

Hi weaverccny

Here's a diagram of a jeep fuse box hope this helps.


----------



## grumpster13 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram*

The fuses in the diagram are not identified


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport--fuse panel diagram*

Here's a link detailing your panel : 
http://www.supermotors.net/registry/media/498536_1


----------

